# Good topics to exhort on, from laity to laity



## Polanus1561 (Jan 28, 2018)

Dear brethren, if you had an opportunity to test the speaking gifts of a young man; to have them give an exhortation at a say church retreat, what would be some good topics?

I would think 'Encouragements to Pray' would be one, another would be 'Contentment'. Any other suggestions? It would be 45 minutes long.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2018)

How about letting him choose the topic? That would also test his judgment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jan 28, 2018)

Pergamum said:


> How about letting him choose the topic? That would also test his judgment.



ah, but what if said young man is the one asking the question here in PB?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2018)

Ha ha..... what do you want to speak on?


----------



## Gforce9 (Jan 28, 2018)

How about "The Relationship of Perichoresis to Ecclesiology"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZackF (Jan 28, 2018)

Among the topics I've chosen are: 

Historical topics
Backgrounds to books of the Bible
Roman Catholicism (respectful but clear and firm) past and present with/without personal testimony


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 28, 2018)

Many retreats have a theme; I'd ask the organizer for ideas. People are often open to encouragement at a retreat. I'd avoid a topical discussion. (Gee, John Owen was a great guy!)

If you've come from a RC background, you could organize your thoughts around a verse that emphasizes, faith alone, or scripture alone, and draw from your own experiences while you clearly exegete the passage. Make sure to show how the same errors can come from other sources so people don't tune you out.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks all for suggestions, more specifically, I would want a practical, experiential topic as this is session would be a supplement to the more doctrinally heavy message (given by a minister).


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 28, 2018)

For the Singaporean context: The idol of work and having a healthy work-family balance. The drive to get ahead also impedes missions because how many Singaporeans are going to go live amongst the poor (who can further their education or status that way, after all)? Singaporeans are poised to go all over Asia as missionaries...but it will never happen.


----------

